

I spent 1000h on Techmeme and didn’t learn a thing - rafrafphone
http://dobranch.tumblr.com/post/66023071600/i-spent-1000h-on-techmeme-and-didnt-learn-a-thing

======
sfrechtling
I found after jumping into starting my own business is how different
everybodies' experience is; what works for one, does not always work for
another.

I had a look at your website - seems very interesting! Do you have a specific
niche you are targeting? Your homepage seems a little conflicted between the
"mentoring" aspect and the "courses" \- its making me a bit confused.

~~~
rafrafphone
My idea was to do courses with real people, via google hangouts, not just
video based like all the other online course providers.

Thanks for the feedback, will try to make it more clear.

